# Casey chewing the wall



## LovemyboyCasey (Jul 2, 2014)

So when we brought Casey home he slept in a crate in our kitchen at night. We did not have room in my bedroom or my parents bed room to put his crate, although the kitchen is only a short hallway from my room. So one night, I don't remember as what age, my dad decided that he's been really good with not having accidents at night and other then that he's never destroyed anything but his own toys. So my parents made sure no shoes were left out for him to chew and the floor was clear of everything but a bowl of water for him. We wake up the next morning and in my parents room, where their closet is, the wall comes out. Turns out Casey thought it would be fun to chew on the wall. He chewed through the paint and most of the sheetrock. Luckily the left overs were on the floor and not in his belly! Needless to say we were very surprised.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had one chew up the drywall too. I'm not sure exactly why she did that. All the way to the insulation. It couldn't have tasted good!


----------



## JanetBionda (Jul 21, 2014)

We had a dog that did that too. Thought we were being humane by giving her a room to herself. Drywall holes, carpet destroyed etc. She was our first dog and we found out fairly quickly why crating is important. They feel more secure so never feel guilty for doing it.


----------

